# Separazione con addebito per colpa



## girasole (1 Giugno 2011)

Ho scoperto che mio marito mi tradisce, lui nega tutto ostinatamente, anche mostrandogli le prove. Non ho intenzione di essere presa in giro ulteriormente, quindi ho sentito il parere di un avvocato, che mi ha consigliato la separazione con addebito per colpa, in quanto lui ha violato il dovere di fedeltà coniugale. E' possibile? Grazie


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2011)

girasole ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che mio marito mi tradisce, lui nega tutto ostinatamente, anche mostrandogli le prove. Non ho intenzione di essere presa in giro ulteriormente, quindi ho sentito il parere di un avvocato, che mi ha consigliato la separazione con addebito per colpa, in quanto lui ha violato il dovere di fedeltà coniugale. E' possibile? Grazie


Ciao!

Io sapevo che l'addebito viene concesso quando chi lo chiedo non ha nessuna colpa della separazione e comunque l'unico risultato che otterresti, in caso di vittoria, è che non dovresti dare a lui un mantenimento. -.-''
Quindi se sei sicura di non avere alcun tipo di colpa, procedi pure. :up:


----------



## aristocat (1 Giugno 2011)

girasole ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che mio marito mi tradisce, lui nega tutto ostinatamente, anche mostrandogli le prove. Non ho intenzione di essere presa in giro ulteriormente, quindi ho sentito il parere di un avvocato, che mi ha consigliato la separazione con addebito per colpa, in quanto lui ha violato il dovere di fedeltà coniugale. E' possibile? Grazie


Se te lo consiglia un avvocato, forse è la soluzione tecnicamente migliore.
Sentimentalmente parlando, mi stupisco sempre di come certe persone pur di non chiedere scusa e di non ammettere i propri errori, rasentano il ridicolo e il grottesco. Immagino che se tuo marito si fosse messo in discussione e non avesse dato ascolto al suo orgoglio cieco, forse non saresti arrivata a questi estremi... 
In bocca al lupo comunque :blank:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2011)

girasole ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che mio marito mi tradisce, lui nega tutto ostinatamente, anche mostrandogli le prove. Non ho intenzione di essere presa in giro ulteriormente, quindi ho sentito il parere di un avvocato, che mi ha consigliato la separazione con addebito per colpa, in quanto lui ha violato il dovere di fedeltà coniugale. E' possibile? Grazie


certo che è possibile

ma ti conviene?

per l'addebito serve andare in giudiziale
e quella si trascina per anni
inoltre, costa molto di più di una consensuale

di solito ha senso solo se il tradito rischia di dover dare il mantenimento al traditore


----------



## Daniele (3 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> di solito ha senso solo se il tradito rischia di dover dare il mantenimento al traditore


In teoria serve anche per evitare che in caso di tiraggio cuoia il coniuge possa avere qualcosa.  Anche da morti bisogna sapersi difendere dal parassitismo.


----------



## girasole (3 Giugno 2011)

In realtà non credo mi converrebbe molto, non lavoro e non possiedo niente che lui potrebbe ereditare, se vogliamo escludere la casa dove abitiamo che per ora è intestata ai miei, ma che un giorno erediterò (se non muoio prima io...). In ogni caso mi deve passare il mantenimento per me e mia figlia di 12 anni.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Giugno 2011)

girasole ha detto:


> In realtà non credo mi converrebbe molto, non lavoro e non possiedo niente che lui potrebbe ereditare, se vogliamo escludere la casa dove abitiamo che per ora è intestata ai miei, ma che un giorno erediterò (se non muoio prima io...). In ogni caso mi deve passare il mantenimento per me e mia figlia di 12 anni.


allora forse il tuo avvocato è un furbastro


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> allora forse il tuo avvocato è un furbastro



Quoto.
La giudiziale costa, è lunga, lui ci guadagnerebbe molto di più...
Che rabbia mi fanno queste cose... Proprio nei momenti in cui una persona è fragile e confusa, arrivano gli avvoltoi...

Ah, l'addebito non modifica nulla neppure per quanto riguarda i figli... tanto li vedrebbe con la separazione consensuale, tanto con la giudiziale.

In bocca al lupo....


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2011)

Mah...
Mettersi d'accordo su tutto e poi andare ognuno per sè...
Così difficile?
Ma io mi chiedo cazzo...
Come mai la persona con cui abbiamo scelto di condividere la vita poi ci porta a sti guadi qui?
Ma se i frutti sono questi cosa fare?


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> Mettersi d'accordo su tutto e poi andare ognuno per sè...
> Così difficile?
> Ma io mi chiedo cazzo...
> ...


Penso a voi, Conte e Astro, una coppia affiatata in un certo senso, ammirabile per molti versi, anche se non avete trovato ciò che speravate.
Ma avete avuto la capacità fin dall'inizio di dirvi le cose come stavano.
In fin dei conti, patti chiari...

penso ad altre coppie, forti, ma travolte dagli eventi, da troppe sfortune, per poter resistere. E anche lì, non viene meno il rispetto per l'altra persona.

Quando invece ci si mette insieme fasciandosi deliberatamente gli occhi col prosciutto, da una parte o da entrambe... il rancore che si può generare, è forte...
Ci si sente ingannati, o si viene ingannati, dall'altro e da se stessi. E allora ci si può ritrovare in una condizione in cui non si riesce a chiudersi il passato alle spalle, riconoscendo i limiti propri e altrui, ma si vorrebbe una compensazione, si vorrebbe urlare, si vorrebbe "qualcosa" che non si sa neppure cosa sia. Scuse, ammissioni di colpe, un gesto qualsiasi che ci faccia sentire risarciti. ma queste cose non possono esserci, o non bastano e non basterebbero mai.
E allora, se non si ottiene quel qualcosa dall'altro, lo si vorrebbe prendere con la forza.
Tu mi hai fatto soffrire, ora faccio soffrire te.

E' un segno che non si è chiuso. Il rapporto c'è ancora, e forte, ma all'insegna del rancore e non dell'amore.

Cosa fare quando i frutti sono questi...
Ci si separa, si stringono i denti, e si spera che la piena passi, e che si trovi una nuova pace.
Bisognerebbe lasciare che l'altro vada via dalla nostra vita, ma è dura qualche volta. Non è sempre facile accettarlo.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Penso a voi, Conte e Astro, una coppia affiatata in un certo senso, ammirabile per molti versi, anche se non avete trovato ciò che speravate.
> Ma avete avuto la capacità fin dall'inizio di dirvi le cose come stavano.
> In fin dei conti, patti chiari...
> 
> ...


Non sai come...
Ma capisco:up::up::up:
Ma è impossibile far soffrire chi: ha deciso di non soffrire più.


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2011)

Io da parte mia se so di essere dalla parte della ragione non accetterei una consensuale in nessun caso, anche se mi costasse di più, anche se volesse dire dolore (ma sarebbe il dolore per l'altra persona, assolutamente non per me), pur che giustizia sia proclamata, visto che non credo che in una separazione per colpa di tradimento il traditore sia capace di ammettere di essere il colpevole della fine con il suo atteggiamento di merda.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io da parte mia se so di essere dalla parte della ragione non accetterei una consensuale in nessun caso, anche se mi costasse di più, anche se volesse dire dolore (ma sarebbe il dolore per l'altra persona, assolutamente non per me), pur che giustizia sia proclamata, visto che non credo che in una separazione per colpa di tradimento il traditore sia capace di ammettere di essere il colpevole della fine con il suo atteggiamento di merda.


Daniele un conto è la giustizia.
Un conto è il buon senso.
In tante coppie che stanno per affrontare sto casino, prevale il buon senso.
Da quello che ho reperito, la giudiziale viene fatta solo quando ci sono grandi capitali da spartire. ( roba da ricchi insomma)...i comuni mortali la evitano come la peste bubbonica.
Poi fidati, che se uno cazzo, vuole sul serio liberarsi della convivenza con l'altro...ti concede l'addebito e anche la mancia...tutto purchè ti levi dalle balle.

Io ammetterei di avere tutte le colpe del mondo eh?
Pur di ottenere la liberazione! XD!


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele un conto è la giustizia.
> Un conto è il buon senso.
> In tante coppie che stanno per affrontare sto casino, prevale il buon senso.
> Da quello che ho reperito, *la giudiziale viene fatta solo quando ci sono grandi capitali da spartire*. ( roba da ricchi insomma)...i comuni mortali la evitano come la peste bubbonica.
> ...



O quando non c'è accordo sui figli...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> O quando non c'è accordo sui figli...


Donna vedrai i giudici.
Cazzo...oggidì non esiste giudice così fuori di cranio da assumersi la responsabilità di separare un figlio dalla madre...
Mi pare che oggi giorno facciano tutto per l'interesse del minore...
Donna...più tu dimostrerai di essere tosta e capace di badare a tua figlia in tutto, anche lavorando...più il giudice deciderà di darti l'affido.

Rifletti bene sui meccanismi di genitore alienato e alienante...in rete si trovano un sacco di cose...proprio l'alienante alla fine si ritrova con il culo per terra...

Pensa solo a che cosa capita in un bambino se si accorge che suo padre, fa soffrire sua madre...

Tieni duro...:up::up::up:

E credimi poterti aiutare è stato un piacere...
Tu sei una tipa che se una persona ti dà 10, lo sviluppi fino a 1000...

Sei solo troppo buona di cuore...
XD...ti ci vorrebbe un'iniezione di spirito Lothariano, mescolato al lato tristo del Conte e vedi che capita...


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2011)

Molte volte l'accordo sui figli non c'è perchè l'accordo vorrebbe essere vessatorio per il padre, solitamente. E' normale che un padre possa avere in casa con sè i suoi figli solo 2 fine settimana al mese? Dai, è ridicolo.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Molte volte l'accordo sui figli non c'è perchè l'accordo vorrebbe essere vessatorio per il padre, solitamente. E' normale che un padre possa avere in casa con sè i suoi figli solo 2 fine settimana al mese? Dai, è ridicolo.



Normalmente, con un figlio *piccolo* si prevedono *2 finesettimana al mese più due pomeriggi a settimana*.
Non per favorire la madre, ma per favorire il bimbo. Perchè, cazzo, a quell'età hanno effettivamente più bisogno della madre. Parla con chiunque.
Non si tratta semplicemente di preparare le pappe e di portarli a spasso. La costruzione della personalità, la ricerca di sicurezza, quando i bimbi sono molto piccoli passa in modo privilegiato per la madre. E' fisiologico. Il padre è più importante quando si tratta di imparare a relazionarsi con il mondo.
Un bambino malato, chiederà la presenza della madre. E' normale. Non perchè voglia più bene alla mamma, ma perchè, malato, vive una sorta di regressione e chiede la sicurezza che solo la figura della madre gli può dare.
Sono rapporti *diversi*.


Un padre che chiede che il bimbo stia *solo* con lui a parte 2 finesettimana al mese e basta, è assurdo. Assurdo.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Normalmente, con un figlio *piccolo* si prevedono *2 finesettimana al mese più due pomeriggi a settimana*.
> Non per favorire la madre, ma per favorire il bimbo. Perchè, cazzo, a quell'età hanno effettivamente più bisogno della madre. Parla con chiunque.
> Non si tratta semplicemente di preparare le pappe e di portarli a spasso. La costruzione della personalità, la ricerca di sicurezza, quando i bimbi sono molto piccoli passa in modo privilegiato per la madre. E' fisiologico. Il padre è più importante quando si tratta di imparare a relazionarsi con il mondo.
> Un bambino malato, chiederà la presenza della madre. E' normale. Non perchè voglia più bene alla mamma, ma perchè, malato, vive una sorta di regressione e chiede la sicurezza che solo la figura della madre gli può dare.
> ...


Verissimo...
Io non so se sono un bravo padre...ma...porcocan era dura eh...quando mia moglie faceva i turni di notte...o i pomeriggi...
Porc...bocca storta, capricci...."voglioooooooooooo....la mammaaaaaaaa"...
E non le andava bene niente...porc...porc...porc...

Ovvio un bambino poi sceglierà suo padre, se dalla madre si sente trascurato eh?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Molte volte l'accordo sui figli non c'è perchè l'accordo vorrebbe essere vessatorio per il padre, solitamente. E' normale che un padre possa avere in casa con sè i suoi figli solo 2 fine settimana al mese? Dai, è ridicolo.


Daniele non è vessatorio, dai...
Un padre viene responsabilizzato dai non siamo bambini...
Cazzo dai recuperiamo il nostro maschilismo...che uomini c'erano un tempo?
Il loro ideale era procurare le sostanze per moglie e figli...
Che cazzo di uomo sono se non sono capace di mantenere la mia famiglia?
Pensiamo a tutti quei padri che facevano i pendolari, gli emigranti ecc..ecc...si spaccavano la schiena per mandare i soldi a casa...credevano in quello che facevano...

Poi su altre cose...Daniele è na roba di utero e pancia...loro lo hanno portato dentro...lo hanno partorito, allattato...

Un padre è il tutore dell'ordine casomai...

Lothar, quante volte prendo il gatto a nove code e dirimo le questioni in casa tra madre e figlia? Guarda che mia figlia ha messo su alette da ducetto mica da poco eh? E ogni tanto le castigo tutte e due...cazzo sembra che si sentano protette a sto modo...

Ogni tanto devo fare il padrone.
E questa è casa mia e qui comando io...
Ogni di voglio sapere, chi viene e chi va...

Incredibile eh?
Dopo per una settimana regna la pace sovrana.

Poi Daniele ste iene crescono...
E i genitori non contano più nulla...hanno gli amici, le amiche...il gruppo...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2011)

Per quel poco per me un padre potrebbe dunque dileguarsi e farsi una bella vita altrove, non ne vale la pena. Io contesto il fatto che la madre sia più importante, lo contesto perchè ci sono casi in cui è il padre a essere più presente della madre nell'infanzia del figlio o della fglia e tale essere non cresce con difetti di sorta o altro, la madre è più importante? In termini teorici forse, in termini pratici col cavolo, lo contesto per averlo visto e se lo dicono gli psicologi...siamo sicuri allora che è tutta una gran puttanata.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per quel poco per me un padre potrebbe dunque dileguarsi e farsi una bella vita altrove, non ne vale la pena. Io contesto il fatto che la madre sia più importante, lo contesto perchè ci sono casi in cui è il padre a essere più presente della madre nell'infanzia del figlio o della fglia e tale essere non cresce con difetti di sorta o altro, la madre è più importante? In termini teorici forse, in termini pratici col cavolo, lo contesto per averlo visto e se lo dicono gli psicologi...siamo sicuri allora che è tutta una gran puttanata.



Non sei genitore.

Io vedo, e come me vedono tante mamme e tanti papà, *chi *chiama il bambino piccolo quando è in difficoltà. Di chi sente principalmente il bisogno.

ovviamente sto parlando di casi "normali" con genitori che fanno del loro meglio, con tutti i loro difetti, non di situazioni da assistenti sociali.


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non sei genitore.
> 
> Io vedo, e come me vedono tante mamme e tanti papà, *chi *chiama il bambino piccolo quando è in difficoltà. Di chi sente principalmente il bisogno.
> 
> ovviamente sto parlando di casi "normali" con genitori che fanno del loro meglio, con tutti i loro difetti, non di situazioni da assistenti sociali.


Ho visto dei bambini che chiamavano la mamma quando erano in difficoltà, uan disgraziata incapace che ha totalmente messo da parte il padre dai figli per dedicarsi totalmente alla crescita delle sue due scimmie poco ammaestrate...onestamente quei due poveretti avrebbero avuto un vantaggio enorme dal avere il padre, persona davvero piacevole che la madre vicina, peccato, quando cresceranno saranno belli e scemi. E casi del genere non sono rarità, ma sono all'ordine del giorno. Nausicaa, la mia ragazza quando stava male chiamava suo padre, anche quando era piccina, quindi si vede che è il sistema usato che è sbagliato alla radice, ma sta bene alle donne così, anzi per me sta bene anche agli uomini, al massimo se ci si separa addio mondo di fastidi, benvenuta Cuba.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho visto dei bambini che chiamavano la mamma quando erano in difficoltà, uan disgraziata incapace che ha totalmente messo da parte il padre dai figli per dedicarsi totalmente alla crescita delle sue due scimmie poco ammaestrate...onestamente quei due poveretti avrebbero avuto un vantaggio enorme dal avere il padre, persona davvero piacevole che la madre vicina, peccato, quando cresceranno saranno belli e scemi. E casi del genere non sono rarità, ma sono all'ordine del giorno. Nausicaa, la mia ragazza quando stava male chiamava suo padre, anche quando era piccina, quindi si vede che è il sistema usato che è sbagliato alla radice, ma sta bene alle donne così, anzi per me sta bene anche agli uomini, al massimo se ci si separa addio mondo di fastidi, benvenuta Cuba.



Hai per caso notato nel mio post la frase "sto parlando di casi "normali"?

Altrimenti, se facciamo il gioco degli esempi, ti posso tranquillamente citare casi e casi di papà che pigliavano allegramente a cinghiate quasi ogni sera i bimbi per sfogarsi...
Un padre completamente fuori di testa che si è messo a sculacciare con violenza il proprio neonato perchè non si attaccava al seno
Un padre che ha ridotto in pappa il carattere dei figli a forza di dirgli quanto erano inetti e deficienti.

Eccetera eccetera. Eccetera. Eccetera.

A questo punto per continuare a giocare tu dovresti darmi esempi di mamme disgraziate... ma non ce n'è bisogno, perchè *lo so che ci sono*, ne sono già convinta.

Quando però non ci sono gravi problemi -gravi!-, è un dato di fatto che il rapporto con la madre è privilegiato nei primi anni di vita, viene da milioni di anni di evoluzione, siamo fatte per quello, e i bimbi per affidarsi a noi nei primi anni.


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2011)

Fino a 5 anni può esere comprensibile, ma dopo dovrebbe essere il contrario, Nausicaa, onestamente dimmi quale madre sarebbe capace di avere i suoi figli 2 fine settimana al mese e 2 pomeriggi alla settimana senza pensare che sia una ingiustizia. Se mi dici che starebbe bene alle donne allora che gli uomini si arrangino, se non starebbe bene alle donne allora semplicemente c'è qualcosa che non va!


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fino a 5 anni può esere comprensibile, ma dopo dovrebbe essere il contrario, Nausicaa, onestamente dimmi quale madre sarebbe capace di avere i suoi figli 2 fine settimana al mese e 2 pomeriggi alla settimana senza pensare che sia una ingiustizia. Se mi dici che starebbe bene alle donne allora che gli uomini si arrangino, se non starebbe bene alle donne allora semplicemente c'è qualcosa che non va!



No, non starebbe bene. Lo ammetto.
Perchè, dannazione, il rapporto con le madri è diverso da quello con i padri.
5 anni? Scherzi?

Daniele, a parte essere genitore, quanta esperienza hai di bimbi piccoli?


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Daniele, a parte essere genitore, quanta esperienza hai di bimbi piccoli?


Anni da baby sitter per bimbi piccoli, ho seguito vari piccini e ho smesso per quelli di quella donna di cui sopra. Sono rimasto così sconvolto da quanto unamadre potesse essere deleteria che non ho più voluto rivedere una cosa così. 
Si cercano la madre, ma come ho sempre visto da vicende accadute a me da piccolo, quando manca la madre un bimbo si sa adeguare se ha suo padre che lo ama.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anni da baby sitter per bimbi piccoli, ho seguito vari piccini e ho smesso per quelli di quella donna di cui sopra. Sono rimasto così sconvolto da quanto unamadre potesse essere deleteria che non ho più voluto rivedere una cosa così.
> Si cercano la madre, ma come ho sempre visto da vicende accadute a me da piccolo, quando manca la madre *un bimbo si sa adeguare se ha suo padre che lo ama*.



I bimbi si adeguano pure se non hanno nessun genitore e vivono in istituto.
Qui però non si cerca di capire a cosa si possa adeguare il piccolo, ma cosa sia più necessario a lui.
Ed è per questo che si privilegia il rapporto con la madre.

Poi, se vogliamo dirla tutta, io, che pure sono garantista al massimo livello, più e più volte ho sognato di un severissimo esame per avere il permesso di generare figli... 
Non credere, vedo certe cose in giro che mi fanno rabbrividire, e in effetti proprio vicino a me abita una madre che di sicuro sarà ricordata a lungo nelle sedute di psicoterapia dei figli... (ma il padre le è compagno)


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2011)

Io da quella tizia li che ho inziato ad avere a schifo i bimbi, belli quanto si vuole, ma se diventano come quelle scimmie di quella donna no, mi spiace, sopprimetemi. :sonar:
vedo i bambini e mi chiedo...se sono come quelli li, come fanno i genitori ancora a sorridere???


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io da quella tizia li che ho inziato ad avere a schifo i bimbi, belli quanto si vuole, ma se diventano come quelle scimmie di quella donna no, mi spiace, sopprimetemi. :sonar:
> vedo i bambini e mi chiedo...se sono come quelli li, come fanno i genitori ancora a sorridere???



Ah Daniele, i figli, non sai che cosa sono.
Il modo migliore che ho trovato per spiegarlo alle mie amiche non mamme -ma non so se capiresti- è che è come essere follemente innamorate ogni giorno, sempre con le farfalle nello stomaco.

Ho visto mamme coi bimbi ritardati, malati, che non avrebbero mai e poi mai potuto avere una vita normale. E lo sguardo di amore, orgoglio per i loro minuscoli progressi. Bambini terremoti, che esaurivano completamente i genitori. E il gesto di brusco affetto del padre che gli asciugava la testa dopo la piscina perchè non rischiasse l'otite... sembrava che si dovesse trattenere dallo staccargli la testa, non per rabbia ma proprio perchè non riusciva a contenere il suo amore... è a lui che ho detto che ama i figli di un amore feroce 
Quanto si ama un figlio Daniele non lo sai (quanto si può amare... abbiamo visto che in certi casi...)


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quanto si ama un figlio Daniele non lo sai (quanto si può amare... abbiamo visto che in certi casi...)


Ah, non temere, penso proprio che mai lo saprò, più mi sto sistemando più inzio a pensare a una vita senza figli come una opportunità stupenda, ho già subito abbastanza di cose brutte non riuscendo a regalarmi nulla, non pensando mai per me, adesso vorei un periodo piuttosto lungo per le mie aspirazioni...di circa 20 anni.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ah, non temere, penso proprio che mai lo saprò, più mi sto sistemando più inzio a pensare a una vita senza figli come una opportunità stupenda, ho già subito abbastanza di cose brutte non riuscendo a regalarmi nulla, non pensando mai per me, adesso vorei un periodo piuttosto lungo *per le mie aspirazioni*...di circa 20 anni.



Evviva!!!!!!!
hai delle aspirazioni, evvivaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :up:


----------



## Daniele (5 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Evviva!!!!!!!
> hai delle aspirazioni, evvivaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :up:


Nausicaa, le mie aspirazioni non piacciono di norma  :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ah, non temere, penso proprio che mai lo saprò, più mi sto sistemando più inzio a pensare a una vita senza figli come una opportunità stupenda, ho già subito abbastanza di cose brutte non riuscendo a regalarmi nulla, non pensando mai per me, adesso vorei un periodo piuttosto lungo per le mie aspirazioni...di circa 20 anni.


Ma se ti sposi e lei vuole un figlio da te...
Glielo negheresti?
Per quanto le cose possano andare male tra me e mia moglie, accetto il fatto che lei sia stata una compagna fallimentare, ma il rispetto che ho verso di lei in quanto madre di mia figlia è enorme.
Sto fatto che il suo utero ha contenuto mia figlia, farà sempre di lei, una donna che ha un ruolo unico nel mio essere.

Ma ripeto non si parla di giustizia qui, ma di buon senso.
Ma capisco dove vuoi andare a parare:
Una tradisce.
Lui non la vuole più.
Si separano.
E sto pover uomo oltre che esser stato tradito deve rinunciare ai figli?
Deve rinunciare alla sua casa...

Vero Daniele, esistono anche donne che strumentalizzano la loro separazione, per spremere un uomo come un limone.
Vero Daniele ci sono donne che usano la separazione come punizione verso un coniuge fedifrago.

Ma qua ci vuole senso pratico e responsabilità no?
Qual'è l'obiettivo da raggiungere?
Sarà caso per caso no?


----------



## MK (5 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Molte volte l'accordo sui figli non c'è perchè l'accordo vorrebbe essere vessatorio per il padre, solitamente. E' normale che un padre possa avere in casa con sè i suoi figli solo 2 fine settimana al mese? Dai, è ridicolo.


In teoria vige l'affido condiviso. Niente soldi e il tempo da dividere coi figli metà per ciascun coniuge. Voglio vedere poi però come se la cavano i padri, visto che già per i congedi parentali siamo indietro anni luce.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> In teoria vige l'affido condiviso. Niente soldi e il tempo da dividere coi figli metà per ciascun coniuge. Voglio vedere poi però come se la cavano i padri, visto che già per i congedi parentali siamo indietro anni luce.


Sai in questi mesi ho letto tantissimo su sto benedetto affidamento condiviso, ma pare che sia l'ennesima idealità. Ossia tutto bello, sacrosanto, stupendo in teoria, ma poi molto difficile da applicare. In effetti in tante coppie moderne ( ohi a prescindere che si amino o meno), è tutto un turnarsi per i figli eh?
Ma se due iniziano a litigare su tempi e modi...hai voglia tu eh?
Leggo sempre più anche di casi in cui fatalità i padri poi non hanno mai tempo.
O trovano mille scuse per...glissare.


----------



## girasole (6 Giugno 2011)

Quello che mi fa davvero arrabbiare è che lui continui a negare nonostante tutto. Perfino ieri, quando mia figlia, in presenza sua, mi ha detto che una volta in cui lui l'ha portata dall'altra, hanno mangiato della focaccia fatta da lei ed era buona: beh, ancora ha negato, ha avuto il coraggio di dare della bugiarda alla bambina! Ha 52 anni, ma si comporta come i bambini dell'asilo quando li cogli a fare qualche marachella. Comunque, penso di chiedere la consensuale, tanto non mi cambierebbe la vita. Sempre che lui accetti...Grazie a tutti


----------



## MK (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai in questi mesi ho letto tantissimo su sto benedetto affidamento condiviso, ma pare che sia l'ennesima idealità. Ossia tutto bello, sacrosanto, stupendo in teoria, ma poi molto difficile da applicare. In effetti in tante coppie moderne ( ohi a prescindere che si amino o meno), è tutto un turnarsi per i figli eh?
> Ma se due iniziano a litigare su tempi e modi...hai voglia tu eh?
> Leggo sempre più anche di casi in cui fatalità i padri poi non hanno mai tempo.
> O trovano mille scuse per...glissare.


Certo che è difficile da applicare. Comporta ad esempio che i genitori stiano in case molto vicine. E soprattutto se c'è un altro compagno/compagna è difficile da digerire. Sui padri che non hanno mai tempo che almeno diano i soldi  .


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che è difficile da applicare. Comporta ad esempio che i genitori stiano in case molto vicine. E soprattutto se c'è un altro compagno/compagna è difficile da digerire. Sui padri che non hanno mai tempo che almeno diano i soldi  .


Certo...
Ma la mia avvocato mi assicura che meglio i figlio non sappiano mai dei genitori che si accordano così...ben dai se mi dai 100 euro di più...ti levo dall'impaccio del pomeriggio settimanale eh?
Altra compagna?
Ma testina...quando l'amore è finito e non c'è più...c'è quella quieta solidarietà eh? No eh? Ok, dai l'amore (come me lo hai descritto tu) non c'è mai stato...un quieto vivere eh?
Piuttosto di quelli che passano la vita a litigare...


----------



## MK (6 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...
> Ma la mia avvocato mi assicura che meglio i figlio non sappiano mai dei genitori che si accordano così...ben dai se mi dai 100 euro di più...ti levo dall'impaccio del pomeriggio settimanale eh?
> Altra compagna?
> Ma testina...quando l'amore è finito e non c'è più...c'è quella quieta solidarietà eh? No eh? Ok, dai l'amore (come me lo hai descritto tu) non c'è mai stato...un quieto vivere eh?
> Piuttosto di quelli che passano la vita a litigare...


Se i figli sono piccoli stanno con la madre e dal padre due we al mese. Poi ci sono le vacanze ecc.ecc. Poi certo ci sono anche donne che fanno le pulci. Soprattutto quando ci sono nuove compagne di mezzo (e loro restano sole). Lo dico perchè all'inizio ero un po' paranoica anch'io.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Se i figli sono piccoli stanno con la madre e dal padre due we al mese. Poi ci sono le vacanze ecc.ecc. Poi certo ci sono anche donne che fanno le pulci. Soprattutto quando ci sono nuove compagne di mezzo (e loro restano sole). Lo dico perchè all'inizio ero un po' paranoica anch'io.


Si così mi ha detto l'avvocato.
Cosa vuol dire fare le pulci?
Una mia amica mi ha detto che soffriva all'inizio in quei we, perchè loro i figli erano con lui, in un'altra città e lei non poteva certo interferire su cosa facessero o meno con il padre. 
Cioè mi sembra che la giurisprudenza guardi soprattutto a tutelare il minore.
Poi, come mai per un padre, i figli diventano così importanti, solo dopo che tua moglie ti lascia? E prime invece erano totalmente sulle spalle della madre?
Questo non mi spiego...
Ma oramai non ho certo di sti problemi...


----------



## MK (7 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si così mi ha detto l'avvocato.
> Cosa vuol dire fare le pulci?
> Una mia amica mi ha detto che soffriva all'inizio in quei we, perchè loro i figli erano con lui, in un'altra città e lei non poteva certo interferire su cosa facessero o meno con il padre.
> Cioè mi sembra che la giurisprudenza guardi soprattutto a tutelare il minore.
> ...


Che le mogli italiane monopolizzino è vero, che gli uomini italiani tendano a farsi servire e riverire è vero pure questo. Io soffrivo perchè non potevo dare a mia figlia quello che aveva suo padre. Quella che era stata la mia famiglia era diventata la loro famiglia. Ma poi è passata. Ho superato e capito tante cose.


----------



## Daniele (7 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Se i figli sono piccoli stanno con la madre e dal padre due we al mese. Poi ci sono le vacanze ecc.ecc. Poi certo ci sono anche donne che fanno le pulci. Soprattutto quando ci sono nuove compagne di mezzo (e loro restano sole). Lo dico perchè all'inizio ero un po' paranoica anch'io.


Io da uomo non accetterei mai un patto così castrante, sinceramente se non posso essere un vero padre...meglio non farlo per nulla.  Io sinceramente questi padri che magari amano i loro figli e vivono delle briciole di tempo che hanno con loro li stimo, ma allo stesso tempo li vedo poco capaci di saper chiedere di più, quello che sarebbe giusto.


----------



## MK (7 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io da uomo non accetterei mai un patto così castrante, sinceramente se non posso essere un vero padre...meglio non farlo per nulla.  Io sinceramente questi padri che magari amano i loro figli e vivono delle briciole di tempo che hanno con loro li stimo, ma allo stesso tempo li vedo poco capaci di saper chiedere di più, quello che sarebbe giusto.


Ci sono anche  padri che chiedono l'affido e l'ottengono. E le associazioni dei padri separati che si battono per le ingiustizie. Esistono, non sono leggende metropolitane.  Poi Daniele a 14 anni i figli possono decidere da soli con chi stare.


----------



## Daniele (7 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ci sono anche  padri che chiedono l'affido e l'ottengono. E le associazioni dei padri separati che si battono per le ingiustizie. Esistono, non sono leggende metropolitane.  Poi Daniele a 14 anni i figli possono decidere da soli con chi stare.


A 14 anni...sai che gioia per un padre essersi perso quasi del tutto la infanzia del loro figlio, potendo vedere solo quei momenti e basta. Combattere, non ne vale la pena in questi casi.


----------



## elena (7 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> A 14 anni...sai che gioia per un padre essersi perso quasi del tutto la infanzia del loro figlio, potendo vedere solo quei momenti e basta. Combattere, non ne vale la pena in questi casi.


C'è chi si arrende, infatti, e si allontana.
E c'è chi invece non si rassegna e combatte.
Penso, per esempio, al nostro Dave.one...


----------



## MK (8 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> *C'è chi si arrende, infatti, e si allontana.*
> *E c'è chi invece non si rassegna e combatte*.
> Penso, per esempio, al nostro Dave.one...


 
C'è chi non era padre prima e continua a non esserlo. E chi il contrario.


----------



## elena (8 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> C'è chi non era padre prima e continua a non esserlo. E chi il contrario.


Come al solito non si può generalizzare.
Magari padri lo si diventa.
Magari ci vuole tempo per uscire dalla veste di figli e rivestirsi di quella di padri.
Capita di leggere sui giornali notizie di padri esasperati e disperati che compiono gesti dimostrativi eclatanti per rivendicare il loro diritto/dovere ad essere padri. E capita che ci siano padri ugualmente disperati ed esasperati che gettano la spugna allontanandosi e assecondando la volontà distorta della moglie che li tiene lontani dai figli. Ma non per questo tali padri sono meno padri.
E comunque i figli, un giorno adulti, valuteranno quelle madri e quei padri.


----------



## simonalucky (9 Giugno 2011)

*Consiglio*



girasole ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che mio marito mi tradisce, lui nega tutto ostinatamente, anche mostrandogli le prove. Non ho intenzione di essere presa in giro ulteriormente, quindi ho sentito il parere di un avvocato, che mi ha consigliato la separazione con addebito per colpa, in quanto lui ha violato il dovere di fedeltà coniugale. E' possibile? Grazie



E' possibile se in mano hai delle prove giudizialmente valide, ossia delle prove raccolte ufficialmente da un'agenzia investigativa, che successivamente si possono portare in tribunale davanti ad un giudice. Io avevo fatto così e ne è valsa la pena; ottimo il lavoro svolto! Ti consiglio SIGURCONSULT INVESTIGAZIONI, che a sede a Rivoli (To). Il sito è www.sigurconsult.com - tel. 011/9533906.
Spero tu riesca a risolvere la tua questione al più presto.

Simona


----------



## Sabina (9 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per quel poco per me un padre potrebbe dunque dileguarsi e farsi una bella vita altrove, non ne vale la pena. Io contesto il fatto che la madre sia più importante, lo contesto perchè ci sono casi in cui è il padre a essere più presente della madre nell'infanzia del figlio o della fglia e tale essere non cresce con difetti di sorta o altro, la madre è più importante? In termini teorici forse, in termini pratici col cavolo, lo contesto per averlo visto e se lo dicono gli psicologi...siamo sicuri allora che è tutta una gran puttanata.


Con la madre si crea un forte legame nei primi anni di vita, perché il bimbo passa da una fase in cui e' in completa simbiosi con la madre alla sua individuazione come persona da lei separata. E' un percorso che lascia dentro ciascuno un legame indissolubile, di cui si comprende veramente la sua importanza quando la madre non c'è più.
Se un padre e' comunque molto presente nella vita del piccolo si crea un forte legame anche con lui, anche se in effetti il ruolo del padre e' comunque diverso da quello della madre, ma non per questo di minore importanza.


----------



## MK (9 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> E comunque i figli, un giorno adulti, valuteranno quelle madri e quei padri.


Io spero che i figli una volta adulti pensino alla loro vita, senza stare a recriminare su quello che è stato o non è stato nella loro famiglia.


----------



## aristocat (9 Giugno 2011)

simonalucky ha detto:


> E' possibile se in mano hai delle prove giudizialmente valide, ossia delle prove raccolte ufficialmente da un'agenzia investigativa, che successivamente si possono portare in tribunale davanti ad un giudice. Io avevo fatto così e ne è valsa la pena; ottimo il lavoro svolto! Ti consiglio SIGURCONSULT INVESTIGAZIONI, che a sede a Rivoli (To). Il sito è www.sigurconsult.com - tel. 011/9533906.
> Spero tu riesca a risolvere la tua questione al più presto.
> 
> Simona


Che storia! Dei detective ispanici :mexican:


----------



## Daniele (10 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io spero che i figli una volta adulti pensino alla loro vita, senza stare a recriminare su quello che è stato o non è stato nella loro famiglia.


Giudicheranno gli errori dei genitori e se troppo grandi non recrimineranno più di tanto, ignoreranno il genitore ai loro occchi indegno.
Cosa c'è di più brutto di un figlio che ti schifa? Forse solo un cane che ti schifa, quelli adorano tutti!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Giudicheranno gli errori dei genitori e se troppo grandi non recrimineranno più di tanto, ignoreranno il genitore ai loro occchi indegno.
> Cosa c'è di più brutto di un figlio che ti schifa? Forse solo un cane che ti schifa, quelli adorano tutti!!!



Il rapporto genitori figli e figli genitori è estremamente difficile da rompere.
Ce ne vogliono di terribili per far sì che quel legame si rescinda. E anche allora, succede che il figlio perdoni, o cerchi di dimenticare, e riprenda il dialogo col genitore colpevole.
E parlo di botte, sevizie fisiche e morali. Persino di molestie.

Non è per darti contro, nè per "depenalizzare" il tradimento, era una riflessione che mi è venuta leggendo le tue parole.


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il rapporto genitori figli e figli genitori è estremamente difficile da rompere.
> Ce ne vogliono di terribili per far sì che quel legame si rescinda.* E anche allora, succede che il figlio perdoni, o cerchi di dimenticare, e riprenda il dialogo col genitore colpevole.*
> E parlo di botte, sevizie fisiche e morali. Persino di molestie.
> 
> Non è per darti contro, nè per "depenalizzare" il tradimento, era una riflessione che mi è venuta leggendo le tue parole.


O può succedere che il figlio cerchi di capire e di comprendere eh?
Conoscere gli errori dei genitori per non ripeterli...che è appunto valutare.

P.S. Nausicaa, non mi riferisco alla tua storia in particolare, ma sto generalizzando.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> O può succedere che il figlio cerchi di capire e di comprendere eh?
> Conoscere gli errori dei genitori per non ripeterli...che è appunto valutare.
> 
> P.S. Nausicaa, non mi riferisco alla tua storia in particolare, ma sto generalizzando.



non ci pensavo minimamente, giuro.
E' un discorso che ritengo anche io interessante in quanto tale.

Anche perchè i genitori sono le persone che più influenzano il figlio per molti anni, e anche dopo rappresenteranno sempre un punto di partenza e una pietra di paragone.

Quanti adulti continuano a identificare in questo o quel comportamento dei genitori il motivo di questa o quella peculiarità emotiva (cioè, è tutta colpa dei miei genitori se....)

Ed è così, è ovvio che i nostri errori ricadano sui figli.
Ed è forse per questo che, fortunatamente, siamo così disposti a perdonare i nostri genitori. Altrimenti...
Lo penso davvero. Per quanto ci si sforzi, noi genitori commetteremo sempre degli errori che rimarranno come cicatrici sui figli. Al di là di tradimenti! Anche solo, che so, una eccessiva attenzione al cibo sano che diventa tormento... gli incoraggiamenti allo studio che diventano angoscianti... 

Mi ricordo un libro di suggerimenti vari ai genitori.

Mi raccomando non lesinate nel dirgli bravo eprchè ha bisogno di sicurezza... mi raccomando però non esagerate se no potrebbe trarne una impressione di falsa sicurezza e non riuscire più ad impegnarsi...

A questo punto ho chiuso il libro, mi sono -metaforicamente- affidata alla Madonna e vado avanti a braccio


----------



## elena (12 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> non ci pensavo minimamente, giuro.
> E' un discorso che ritengo anche io interessante in quanto tale.
> 
> Anche perchè i genitori sono le persone che più influenzano il figlio per molti anni, e anche dopo rappresenteranno sempre un punto di partenza e una pietra di paragone.
> ...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il rapporto genitori figli e figli genitori è estremamente difficile da rompere.
> Ce ne vogliono di terribili per far sì che quel legame si rescinda. E anche allora, succede che il figlio perdoni, o cerchi di dimenticare, e riprenda il dialogo col genitore colpevole.
> E parlo di botte, sevizie fisiche e morali. Persino di molestie.
> 
> Non è per darti contro, nè per "depenalizzare" il tradimento, era una riflessione che mi è venuta leggendo le tue parole.


Mah per quello che posso ricordare...come sempre io ho guardato sempre ai fatti.
Con la mia atavica diffidenza e mania di andare a verificare...ho scoperto fin da bambino che mia madre è una contaballe cronica...
C'è sempre stato in me...come dire...un'antenna...un radar, un sonar...dove trovavo positività io mi orientavo...per cui...ci sono state persone che sono state veramente dei punti di riferimento in certi momenti della mia vita...per esempio in quarta ginnasio il professore di italiano, in quinta quella di matematica, poi il mio insegnante d'organo...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...
Direi che considero esaurito il dialogo con i miei genitori...so di essere molto diverso da loro...per inclinazione, temperamento, cultura, scelte di vita...
Mah...


----------



## MK (12 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ...ci sono state persone che sono state veramente dei punti di riferimento in certi momenti della mia vita...per esempio in quarta ginnasio il professore di italiano, in quinta quella di matematica, poi il mio insegnante d'organo...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...


Sono proprio i punti di riferimento che salvano la vita. Però rifletti sulla questione insegnanti, va bene la cultura ma c'è anche tutto un risvolto affettivo che conta molto di più.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sono proprio i punti di riferimento che salvano la vita. Però rifletti sulla questione insegnanti, va bene la cultura ma c'è anche tutto un risvolto affettivo che conta molto di più.


Ma l'affetto ci deve essere...no?


----------



## MK (12 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma l'affetto ci deve essere...no?


Certo che ci deve essere, senza affetto (soprattutto da bambini) si muore. L'affetto è incodizionato però, ti voglio bene perchè sei tu, non perchè lo meriti.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che ci deve essere, senza affetto (soprattutto da bambini) si muore. L'affetto è incodizionato però, ti voglio bene perchè sei tu, non perchè lo meriti.


Non ho conosciuto questo.
Ma solo la seconda parte.
Se te lo meriti ti vorrò bene, altrimenti non avrai bene.
Alla fine dici: ok, sto meglio senza il tuo bene.


----------



## MK (12 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ho conosciuto questo.
> Ma solo la seconda parte.
> Se te lo meriti ti vorrò bene, altrimenti non avrai bene.
> Alla fine dici: ok, sto meglio senza il tuo bene.


Forse perchè è quello che cerchi anche tu, non trovi?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Forse perchè è quello che cerchi anche tu, non trovi?


Direi che sono stato rinvenuto:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il rapporto genitori figli e figli genitori è estremamente difficile da rompere.
> Ce ne vogliono di terribili per far sì che quel legame si rescinda. E anche allora, succede che il figlio perdoni, o cerchi di dimenticare, e riprenda il dialogo col genitore colpevole.
> E parlo di botte, sevizie fisiche e morali. Persino di molestie.
> 
> Non è per darti contro, nè per "depenalizzare" il tradimento, era una riflessione che mi è venuta leggendo le tue parole.


Mio padre e i suoi precedenti figli ruppero i loro rapporti, lui fu accusato di cose non vere, ma intanto giudicarono e ruppero del tutto i rapporti.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mio padre e i suoi precedenti figli ruppero i loro rapporti, lui fu accusato di cose non vere, ma intanto giudicarono e ruppero del tutto i rapporti.



Un pò di scienza l'avrai studiata, no, vista la tua tesi...
E saprai che la negazione di "è molto difficile che" non è "io conosco un caso in cui".

Daniele, lo so che ci sono casi etc. Questo non toglie che prima di chiudere con un genitore, ne passa.
E poi, scusami se lo ricordo, nel tuo caso purtroppo non c'è stato il tempo di vedere se con gli anni i rapporti avrebbero potuto essere ripresi.


----------



## Daniele (14 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un pò di scienza l'avrai studiata, no, vista la tua tesi...
> E saprai che la negazione di "è molto difficile che" non è "io conosco un caso in cui".
> 
> Daniele, lo so che ci sono casi etc. Questo non toglie che prima di chiudere con un genitore, ne passa.
> E poi, scusami se lo ricordo, nel tuo caso purtroppo non c'è stato il tempo di vedere se con gli anni i rapporti avrebbero potuto essere ripresi.


5 anni passarono e le cose erano altamente rovinate, per mio padre loro non esistevano ma c'ero io.


----------

